# USMC Cougar



## tomahawk6 (6 Jun 2006)

The USMC is adding a new capability to their Cougar's. At $640,000 they GyrCam is as expensive as the Cougar itself.

http://www.strategypage.com/htmw/htarm/articles/20060606.aspx


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jun 2006)

From the Buffalo thread, this link to the Cougar: http://www.forceprotection.net/models/cougar/

Check out the comparison to a HUMMV.


----------



## Jantor (6 Jun 2006)

Force Protection is supposed to have a HUMMV replacement in the works called the "mover". Has anybody seen anything on that?


----------



## big bad john (6 Jun 2006)

Might be of interest.  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/44796.0.html#new


----------



## Jantor (6 Jun 2006)

Thanks for that big bad john. I saw an article on the web similar to that one you posted and couldn't find it again. I'll do a search next time.

 :-[


----------



## a_majoor (11 Jun 2006)

Holy crap! The sensor turret is almost as expensive as the vehicle! That better be one honking piece of kit, and for the very clever out there, you now have an opportunity to crack a market niche if you can come up with a comparable piece of kit for a lower price.

There really needs to be a better way of doing things, with prices like this there will never be enough units out there to make a significant difference. We are falling into the same trap the Germans did towards the end of WWII, their tanks and most of their other equipment was far better than almost anything the Allies could make, but we could make far more of them. In the end, the Germans and Axis forces were overwhelmed by numbers.  I believe it was Marshal M.N. Tukhachevskii who said "_quantity has a quality all of its own_".


----------



## Jantor (11 Jun 2006)

a-majoor,

It would seem someone agrees with your POV. The Iraqi army will be getting Cougars and they will be getting allot of them.

http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/2006/06/bae-delivering-a-cougar-variant-for-iraqs-4454m-ilav-contract/index.php

 $445.4 mil for 1050 vehicles if all options are exercised.


----------



## Kirkhill (12 Jun 2006)

Do they test the Gunners for Altitude Sickness and Motion Sickness?  

That Gunner is perched awfully high up there.


----------



## a_majoor (15 Jun 2006)

Idle thought: The stabilized optical turret is being used to make the Cougar a recce vehicle of sorts. Would it be worth while to consider using something similar on either a "mud recce" vehicle, as a suppliment or the "MK II" version of the Coyote's surveillance suite, or attached to the RG-31, which is similar in concept to the USMC Cougar? Do we want this capability for surveillance or recce (or both)?

Being able to use your surveillance gear on the move would seem to be an advantage in certain situations, and makes the vehicle more flexible in terms of being able to perform in certain situations, either doing a quick "bug out" without having to loose the mast and still having eyes on target so you can call in shot to cover the getaway, or even the more common "can't see the target from here, displace one metre left".


----------



## GAP (20 Jun 2006)

> By Gerry J. Gilmore
> American Forces Press Service
> 
> WASHINGTON, June 19, 2006 - The Marine Corps is using fat cats to combat enemy-emplaced roadside bombs in Iraq.
> ...


----------



## Kirkhill (20 Jun 2006)

Looking at this beast I was suddenly reminded of something.  Beloved of the IRA.  The Pig by Humber.

Better "bomb-proofing" but the same vehicle.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Jun 2006)

Kirkhill
Google the "foaming-pig" used for riot control!!


----------

